# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistant, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

samsung.com/bixby

bixby.ai

Bixby on Wikipedia

Playlist "Bixby"

----------


## Airicist

Belated Bixby: Virtual assistant not ready for Galaxy S8 launch

Published on Apr 12, 2017




> Samsung's voice-recognition software will be a no-show when its flagship phone arrives next week in the US. But there is small aspect of the assistant that will be working.


"Samsung Galaxy S8 hits launch snag with Bixby voice assistant"
While the global version will include the key feature from the get-go, phones coming to the US and UK will have to wait a little longer.

by Steven Musil
April 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Competition heats up in AI-powered smart speaker market"
Joining forerunners Amazon and Google, new players including Apple enter race of voice-activated speakers

by Sohn Ji-young
June 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Bixby Voice on the Galaxy S8 first look

Published on Jun 21, 2017




> Samsung is ready to let users try its Bixby Voice assistant on the Galaxy S8. We took a quick, early look at the new feature to see what it’s capable of and how it compares to Siri and Google Assistant.

----------


## Airicist

How Samsung's new Galaxy S8 voice app stacks up to Siri, Google Assistant

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> See how Samsung's Bixby Voice compares to what Google and Apple offer when it comes to basic commands and phone controls.

----------


## Airicist

5 tips for getting started with Bixby Voice

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Packed with thousands of commands and tons of features, Bixby Voice is a lot to take in at first. Here are five tips and tricks to get you started.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung's virtual assistant Bixby Voice is here

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> The voice assistant has finally landed for Galaxy S8 and S8 Plus owners after several delays.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy S8 owners can finally disable the Bixby button"
It can now be set to do... nothing.

by Steve Dent
September 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bixby 2.0 makes Samsung’s AI omnipresent"

by Eric Abent
October 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Bixby: Top reasons why it rocks!

Published on Oct 27, 2017




> Watch our impressions of Bixby. I've been testing Bixby for a greater part of a month. During that time I've learned that it takes a completely different approach to how a voice assistant should operate. This is not your typical service that only works with what a server can provide, but instead is a far smarter system that can interpret what you have on the screen. That means that most of the things you'd regularly do with your phone, Bixby can do for you.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung introduces Bixby Routines, AI that learns your habits and anticipate your needs"

by Khari Johnson
February 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Bixby: How to use Bixby without Bixby key

Published on Apr 26, 2019




> Still wondering how to use Bixby without the Bixby key on Galaxy A80/70/60/50? Simple! Find the Bixby app icon or use the power key as Bixby key.

----------


## Airicist

How to Work with Bixby Marketplace and Capsules

Published on Aug 12, 2019




> Get to Know Bixby Marketplace is a 45-minute webinar hosted by Roger Kibbe, Developer Evangelist for Samsung and Viv Labs. His 30-minute presentation, followed by a 15-minute Q & A session, covers the following topics: 
> 
> * Introduction to Bixby Marketplace
> * Hands-on Capsule development
> * Process of readying your Capsule for Marketplace
> * How end user enables a Capsule on the phone with Bixby

----------


## Airicist

"[Infographic] The Evolution of Bixby"

October 30, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SDC: Making smarter virtual assistants with Samsung and Bixby




> How better developer tools lead to smarter AI 
> 
> Nov 28, 2019
> 
> Welcome back to What’s NEXT, the podcast exploring the technology of the future. This is the first of a series of conversations from the 2019 Samsung Developer Conference, where we showcased new technologies that will allow developers to unlock the full power of Samsung products.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Quietly Rolls Out New Bixby Design"

by Eric Hal Schwartz
October 27, 2020

----------

